# Isop fees



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone give me a rough up to date estimate for school fees for girls aged 9 and 11 at Isop as waiting for school to reply. Thanks


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

deester said:


> Can anyone give me a rough up to date estimate for school fees for girls aged 9 and 11 at Isop as waiting for school to reply. Thanks


HI
I have spoken with the school this week and they have indicated the following.
5,533 euro this year, worst case increase next year +6%. 
I am sure there are other fees! A couple of hundred euros here and there.

Hope this helps.
Steve
Moving July 2010


----------



## Steve_R (Aug 29, 2009)

Steve_R said:


> HI
> I have spoken with the school this week and they have indicated the following.
> 5,533 euro this year, worst case increase next year +6%.
> I am sure there are other fees! A couple of hundred euros here and there.
> ...


Oh sorry that's each I think!! but I am sure like all private schools they will offer a discount for more than one child.

Steve


----------



## deester (Jan 13, 2010)

Steve_R said:


> Oh sorry that's each I think!! but I am sure like all private schools they will offer a discount for more than one child.
> 
> Steve


Oh thanks thats great and a discount will be even better. how you finding everything is there many hidden things with the whole move that you just didn't think about. thanks for getting back to me


----------

